# 41-24447 Kickapoo



## John17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am doing research on Sulphur Springs, Texas. In WWII John T. Swais was piloting the 41-24447 when it was shot down on a raid over Wilhemshaven. There were two B-17's shot down during that raid on February 26, 1943. Was Swais shot down first or second. There is video of the raid and this would help me so much. Thanks for help. First time on the board.


----------



## sgge888 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi there I have copy of MACR for this aircraft if u want a copy, drop me a mail and I will scan and send. Interested you said there is a video of raid..where can I view...have done some research myself into this crew so would be good....thanks


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2013)

Please use the forum PM system or send an e-mail viat the board. Don't post your e-mail addresses if you don't want to receive spam or malware.


----------

